# Full download's failing, suspect issue at Tivo's end



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

There seems to be a problem at Tivo's end where-by new calls to download 255a (from tivo's servers) will fail to complete.

I have spoken to the UK helpline and gone directly to the USA to see if they can find out what's going on their end.

I vaguely recall this being an issue before, some years ago and it was something to do with the processing done at the Tivo end that had reverted to an older configuration I think, but its so vague, I could be completely off the mark, so don't quote me on it 

I have tested and monitored this myself, the following files are downloaded in parts:


```
909 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0          924925 Apr 10 10:50 GZbin-2.5.5a-01-1.cpio.gz
  21 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0           20162 Apr 10 10:50 GZetc-2.5.5a-01-1.cpio.gz
 569 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0          577935 Apr 10 10:50 GZkernel-2.5.5a-01-1.cpio.gz
 520 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0          528844 Apr 10 10:51 GZlib-2.5.5a-01-1.cpio.gz
 140 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0          141850 Apr 10 10:51 GZprom-2.5.5a-01-1.cpio.gz
 480 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0          487615 Apr 10 10:51 GZsbin-2.5.5a-01-1.cpio.gz
3598 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0         3668775 Apr 10 10:53 GZtvbin-2.5.5a-01-1.cpio.gz
 249 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0          253767 Apr 10 10:53 GZtvlib-2.5.5a-01-1.cpio.gz
1393 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0         1418966 Apr 10 10:49 swsystem-522302-51.slice.gz
  37 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0           36194 Apr 10 10:53 utils-2.5.5a-01-1.cpio.gz
```
The call drops when the next file is added to the equation:


```
0 -rw-r--r--   1 0        0               0 Apr 10 10:53 loopset-387715-10.slice
```
As a download for 2.5.5a is hardly ever requested any more, its probably been broken for some time, but all the same, Tivo should be able to rectify this hopefully with this data.


----------



## fallingditch (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=440542

And another person had the same problem ... spends 45 minutes downloading then crashes with "Failed. Call interrupted".

Never resolved by TiVo.


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

The TiVo that was failing to download 2.5.5a for me finally did it the weekend of May 2nd, so TiVo may have fixed the download limit at their end.

(Means that the TiVo in question is now entirely useless, as it has a 500GB HDD, but a pre-LBA kernel. Sigh.)


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

BlackPrince said:


> (Means that the TiVo in question is now entirely useless, as it has a 500GB HDD, but a pre-LBA kernel. Sigh.)


If it's still recording it will be merrily junking anything already recorded. I had to do an emergency kickstart install on a LBA drive and didn't realise the significance of stopping it recording until I could re-run copykern.
Affected recordings can jump into another programme or will cause a reboot - which with a cachecard is a PITA.

Get it copykerned asap!


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

BlackPrince said:


> The TiVo that was failing to download 2.5.5a for me finally did it the weekend of May 2nd, so TiVo may have fixed the download limit at their end.
> 
> (Means that the TiVo in question is now entirely useless, as it has a 500GB HDD, but a pre-LBA kernel. Sigh.)


If you want to pay the postage, send me the drive and I will sort it for you.


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

AMc said:


> If it's still recording


No, it wouldn't even boot.



> Get it copykerned asap!


No idea what that means!


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

healeydave said:


> If you want to pay the postage, send me the drive and I will sort it for you.


Thanks, Dave we're now sorted. The new drive I bought from you arrived earlier this week. I installed it Wednesday night, and yesterday all was well, including the daily call working just fine.

The earlier drive I'll reformat and put in a NAS.


----------

